# Many missing menu in my Denon AVR-1709. Help !



## fred_delattre (May 22, 2009)

Hello,

I just purchased a Denon AVR-1709 and I am facing issues setting parameters up as some menu features seem to be missing.

Example 1: from the user manual, I should be able to set my room environment (7.1ch ; 5.1ch ; Bi-amp) from the "3. Option Setup" / "1. Amp Assign" but this "1. Amp Assign" sub-menu is not there !!!
My first possible adjustment for "3. Option Setup" is "1. Limit" (which should be "2. Limit").
As a consequence, I am running in 5.1ch mode with no signal on the Surround Back speakers + I fail to find a way to change this setting.

Example 2: this Denon AVR-1709 has 3 HDMI input channels for up to 3 HDMI signals.
In menu "2. Input Setup", I should be able to assign an HDMI input to a source.
Example, HDM1 will be switched when DVD/HDP will be selected as the source, HDMI2 switched when TV/CBL will be selected on the remote control and finally HDMI3 with VCR.
The point is I can assign HDM1 and HDMI2 but HDMI3 does not show up.
In the "2. Input Setup" menu, I have "1 HDMI1 : xxx" then "2 HDMI2 : xxx" then the next possible adjustment is the "3 COAX 1 : xxx" audio source !!! No way to assign "3 HDMI : xxx".

I can understand software configuration may differ slightly from NAM to Europe but what I discribed above seems to be basic adjustments for this receiver.

I tried to reset the CPU pressing <Power> + <Input Mode> + <Speakers> but it did not improve.

I ran the "Auto Setup" and I could hear a sound on all 5.1 speakers but the Denon AVR-1709 did not even try to power the Surround Back speakers.


I am suspecting a bad software / firmware loaded. Is there a way to check what I have and compare to what I should have ?

Am I doing something wrong ?

If you faced such issues before or are experienced with Denon, I would greatly appreciate your ideas and inputs. I would owe you !!!

Thanks in advance and best regards,

Frédéric.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Fred, Have a look at this thread here It will probably give you a better idea as to what may be wrong. I suspect that you may have hooked up the rear speakers to the rear surround terminals on the Denon. As the Denon is a 7.1 channel receiver you need to use the side surround speaker terminals for the rear speakers. the rear terminals are for the 6th and 7th speakers only.


----------



## fred_delattre (May 22, 2009)

Hi Tony,

and merci for your link to the other thread.

I checked my connexion and all is set according to the user manual and according to what is described on your thread:

* front speakers connected to the "Front A" plugs / terminals
* center speaker connected to the "Center" plug / terminal
* side surround speakers connected to the "Surround" plugs / terminals
* back surround speakers connected to the "SURR. BACK / AMP ASSIGN" plugs / terminals

As you can read, all my 7 speakers are connected and all 7 plugs / terminals are populated.
Worse case, even if they would be mixed all together, all of them should be detected and tested out when running the "Auto Setup", shouldn't they ?

The user manual highlights << by default, the AVR-1709’s “Amp Assign” setting is set to “ZONE2” (Fred: this means 5.1ch). To use as the surround back speaker for the main zone, change the “Amp Assign” setting (vpage 28) >>

If my AVR-1709 is set to “ZONE2” then I should **not** expect to hear anything on the surround back speakers. Obviously...
My concern is that going to the menu where I should find this "Amp Assign" setting, there is nothing... I checked all other menus and did not find any "Amp Assign" option or anything similar.

Could it be the software / firmware does not match my hardware ???

Are there "basic" and "advanced" menus ?
=> From the User Manual and documentations I went through, I did not find any evidence of this.

Could it be a kind of limitation was set (so kids don't mix everything up changing the settings) ?
=> It don't see a Parental Control menu on this Denon for Europe (I saw such an option in the User Manual for NAM)

If you have more ideas, Tony, please, feel free to share them.

Great thanks in advance,

Fred


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I see what your saying. Hmmm not sure why your not seeing the setting to turn of zone 2 so it works as a 7.1 channel output. Have you checked that the listening mode your using is a mode that supports 7.1? some only are 5.1 and wont use the rear channels.


----------



## fred_delattre (May 22, 2009)

This is exactly the point, Tony. This "Zone 2" mode is 5.1ch. If I want to change to something different, I need to switch to another mode... using this "Amp Assign" setting !!!

I just downloaded some DTS-EX trailers form the web in order to see whether my Denon would allow me different choices but, unfortunatly, no.

I will manage to contact Denon after the week-end to confirm this AVC-1709 is DOA and needs to be replaced. I cross my fingers a complete reset is possible and will release all what is currently locked / hidden.

Anyway, it has been a pleasure chating with you, Tony.

Best regards,

Fred

ps: my daughter may visit Canada this august and we should welcome a canadian teen at home in july. Probably, she will come from Ontario but the "matching" is not done yet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fred_delattre said:


> This is exactly the point, Tony. This "Zone 2" mode is 5.1ch. If I want to change to something different, I need to switch to another mode... using this "Amp Assign" setting !!!
> 
> I just downloaded some DTS-EX trailers form the web in order to see whether my Denon would allow me different choices but, unfortunatly, no.


What sort of video/audio source are you using? Make sure the dvd player is set to output bitstream not PCM in the audio menu. Also are you using a digital audo connection to the receiver like optical or coax or best yet HDMI?




> ps: my daughter may visit Canada this august and we should welcome a canadian teen at home in july. Probably, she will come from Ontario but the "matching" is not done yet.


thats great, is this a student exchange program?


----------



## fred_delattre (May 22, 2009)

I do use an optical link. This Denon 1709 does not "read" audio from the HDMI...
I tried several sources. The last one was my PS3 with some DTS-ES trailers...
I adjusted the audio output to bitstream and then PCM but no chance.

I give up for today, will have my lunch and dinner all together and will wait until I can talk to a Denon rep on monday.

Thanks again, Tony and have a great week-end.

Fred


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know if it helps ...but, with my Yamaha there's some changes (bi-amp, impedance setting and others) that can't be done thorugh the basic settings; there's some special steps to do it :yes:

Check your manual (Again???) just in case you missed something :hide:....Good luck :T


----------



## fred_delattre (May 22, 2009)

Sure, I will.
Merci David.


----------

